# Dynamischer Typ beim Debuggen



## mikemodanoxxx (16. Apr 2009)

Hi,

ich sitz hier gerade im Debugger an einem Typecast der schief läuft. Ich würde gerne wissen welchen dynamischen Typ die Variable zur Laufzeit hat. Kann ich das im Debugger in Eclipse irgendwo sehen?

ciao, Mike.


----------



## byte (16. Apr 2009)

Der konkrete Typ zur Laufzeit steht doch in der Spalte Value in der Variables View.


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (16. Apr 2009)

Ups danke


----------

